# Fragrance oil melted plastic tablecloth



## MooreThanBags (Sep 2, 2013)

I spilled a little of a new bottle of fragrance oils on a plastic table cloth and noticed that it melted the plastic where it touched. I am sure this is not the first time I have spilled FO but the first time I ever noticed it melting the plastic.


----------



## greenmountainwife (Sep 2, 2013)

I measured a fragrance oil in a plastic bowl once without thinking, and it melted the inner layer of the bowl. After that, I decided that if it could do that to plastic, I didn't really want it on my skin. I've since swapped to only using essential oils instead of fragrance oils.



Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Ancel (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, happened to me with a vanilla fo from Essential Depot last week, straight through a small plastic cup. Serious stuff.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 2, 2013)

Some EO's will do the exact same thing.  I was using the small one oz plastic cups until one EO blend ate right through it.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 2, 2013)

CaraCara said:


> Some EO's will do the exact same thing.  I was using the small one oz plastic cups until one EO blend ate right through it.



Yep, same thing happened to my with Eucalyptus EO. It ate through the varnish on a wood tabletop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh, that bites!


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh yes.. Def not just the FO. EO are guilty of this also. Some of them full strength like that have a way of eating at plastic. It will do the same to plastic spoons.

I planned to finish my soap the other night and decided to use a blue generic cup from Costco. Well hubs said he wanted kids it in bed a tad early due to a soccer tournament and I forgot my cups. 
We both fell over from the smell when coming downstairs.. I had 3.5 ounces of fruit loops all over my granite, recipes, a kids book.. Everywhere. My poor granite. :/ yes I now use an old waterproof cover on my counter.
I am usually very good about this with other products I make and never had this happen. Only my spoons get eaten by EO and FO.  Soaping is another story.. Def takes longer and chances for interruptions are higher. Lol


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 3, 2013)

I use shot glasses or baby food jars to measure my scents. You want to be careful not to spill any on your scale if the readout is plastic, will make it near impossible to read.


----------



## MooreThanBags (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks to all who responded; glad to know I wasn't the only one this had happened to.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 3, 2013)

jenneelk said:


> Oh yes.. Def not just the FO. EO are guilty of this also. Some of them full strength like that have a way of eating at plastic. l



 I spilled some heavily diluted pine EO some time ago. Took the paint right of my table.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Sep 3, 2013)

I use a small, stainless steel cup to hold my weighed eo's and fo's.

For future reference - hold this small bit of advise in your "just-in-case-I-need-to know-this-for later" area of your brain: NEVER pour gasoline into a Styrofoam cup or container.   Major clean-up will quickly need to happen. Never again................


----------

